# Newbie 1911 question



## Stubudd (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had a SA 1911 GI for a couple years now, and I am looking at some new grips for it. The site I was going to order from lists 1911 grips in categories of Cmmdr, govt, and officer, and I have no idea which one my gun falls into. 

I'm guessing they are just different styles, and have nothing to do with the gun, but just wanted to make sure before I spend any money.

thanks:smt033


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

GI = Government


Or another way of putting it. Full size 5" = Government.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

In the past 25 years of shooting & customizing at least 100 1911 pistols, my overwhelming favorite grip to install on customer's pistols is the pachmyar gm combat rubber grips. Install a set of these with some new hex-head stainless grip screws & you will be ready to rock & roll with control & comfort---trust me on this one !!!!!!


----------



## WildWildWest (Jan 12, 2011)

YES!!! pachmyar gm combat rubber grips these are what you need. Had a pair for 2 years no complaints. Get your moneys worth.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

WOOD !!!!!!
Rubber belongs on tires.

I hate checkering too

AFS


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What is the reason for changing grips? That will determine what type of grips to get.


----------

